# Twisp- What is this madness???



## Bush Vaper (26/1/17)

Look at the price for 3mg in a 20ml bottle. 
I just do not understand their reasoning?!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chronix (26/1/17)

IMO people that go to theses twisp kiosks are most likely not familiar with the vaping industry in SA therefore twisp charge higher prices because the people just don't know what things really cost. Quite sad actually, I have tasted a few of their flavors and they are horrible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (26/1/17)

At least not that 18mg anymore. I remember my firs Billow V2 tank 0.3ohm dual coil with some Twisp juice.......I thought I die

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (26/1/17)

Petrus said:


> At least not that 18mg anymore. I remember my firs Billow V2 tank 0.3ohm dual coil with some Twisp juice.......I thought I die


Don't worry your not alone.....
My very first vape after switching from twisp to proper stuff

Rx200s with a Griffin on top, dual geekvape staple coil firing at 0.2ohm

And some twisp nut brittle 18mg.

F@k my dog I thought I was going to
Cough up a lung!

Went to vape king for them to check 
What the hell im doing wrong....

Oke behind the counter stripped the Griffin and just giggles.. "how in heavens name did you get these coils to fit"??
AND YOU SMOKING 18mg?????

"Dude I'm surprised you still alive"
Lol

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/1/17)

Even though twisp is ridiculousy expensive, I have a soft spot for them. If it wasnt for twisp, I wouldnt have bought a kit many years ago and wouldnt have stopped smoking (at that time I didnt even know vapeking existed and was only a few blocks from my home)

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## cumulonimbus (27/1/17)

IMO twisps 18mg in their own mtl devices is a very satisfying vape

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## rogue zombie (27/1/17)

Chronix said:


> IMO people that go to theses twisp kiosks are most likely not familiar with the vaping industry in SA therefore twisp charge higher prices because the people just don't know what things really cost.



Exactly. Plus its a brand name that people can identify, thanks to their marketing.


----------



## LFC (27/1/17)

My wife currently uses a Clearo2 and 1 x 20ml lasts around 10 days, as @cumulonimbus previously mentioned the 18mg liquids are suited to their tanks and provides a very satisfying vape.

She wants no part of my rdas/rtas/mods/etc and can't say i blame her

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

